# I loaded the new update manually and lost root



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

So, my Prime still wouldn't recognize the new .28 update when I checked for it. I decided to just download it from ASUS and do it manually. Little did I know that when you take that route it wipes the System directory and along with it my Voodoo OTA saved rooted SU.
This is just a warning for others to not make my mistake.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

frellingfrakker said:


> So, my Prime still wouldn't recognize the new .28 update when I checked for it. I decided to just download it from ASUS and do it manually. Little did I know that when you take that route it wipes the System directory and along with it my Voodoo OTA saved rooted SU.
> This is just a warning for others to not make my mistake.


LOL...don't mean to laugh, plus you don't seem too bummed out, but it says it in the title of the app "Voodoo OTA"...hope things workout smoothly from here on out for you....not too sure if sys dir houses pics etc an irreplaceable media. If it does, sorry for being a jerk. 

At this point I would use the wipe zip that doktaphex made and just wipe all...***if you have not lost your media yet, make sure you back it up....start fresh.


----------



## jermaine151 (Aug 26, 2011)

frellingfrakker said:


> So, my Prime still wouldn't recognize the new .28 update when I checked for it. I decided to just download it from ASUS and do it manually. Little did I know that when you take that route it wipes the System directory and along with it my Voodoo OTA saved rooted SU.
> This is just a warning for others to not make my mistake.


Not a big deal. Re-root with this exploit: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1706588

Verified working with .28


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Jermaine. I'll try that tonight.

Tapatalked from the Thundershed!


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

jermaine151 said:


> Not a big deal. Re-root with this exploit: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1706588
> 
> Verified working with .28


I finally got around to doing this last night and it worked perfectly.


----------

